# Jovem muito mal tratado por granizo



## ecobcg (9 Abr 2010 às 09:58)

Quatro jovens foram apanhados por uma queda de granizo, enquanto corriam em Grinnel, Iowa. Tiveram que se abrigar numa vala, mas mesmo assim ficaram muito mal tratados, tendo que ser transportados para o hospital, com suspeitas de costelas partidas. Um deles ficou no estado mostrado na foto:












A noticia original:



> *Storm is Hail on Earth for Jogger*
> 
> April 8, 2010
> UK Sun
> ...







> *Experts Say Hail Can Hit At 100 MPH*
> 
> DES MOINES, Iowa --
> A photograph of a Grinnell College runner battered by hail stones during a storm on Tuesday has raised questions about what people should do when they're outside and severe weather strikes.
> ...



http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2924651/Storm-is-hail-on-earth-for-jogger.html


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 11:40)

...

Estou impressionado, pelo que o granizo fez


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2010 às 15:22)

Imagem brutal, deviam estar em campo aberto sem conseguirem abrigar-se em lado nenhum. Já tinha visto muitos vídeos  de carros danificados pela Saraiva, mas nunca tinha visto ferimentos em pessoas.


http://www.cloud9videos.com/sph.php
http://www.cloud9videos.com/southplains2.php


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2010 às 18:36)

Dá ideia que o granizo era diferente das habituais bolas que nos conhecemos.

Pelos _"nódulos"_ que eles têm dá ideia que era algo deste género, mas mas mais pequeno.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Abr 2010 às 22:54)

Incrivel!!!


----------

